# newbie to plow ?? next season



## twodan (Feb 6, 2005)

no doubt asked a million times, but hoping not to bore. i currently have a 99 sierra x-tended cab nearing 90k. i want to trade before 100k and consider a 2500 w/snow prep package. my drive is double wide and about 125' long. besides the drive i have two lots at work, and, have never plowed before. i realize i would probably be the cause of many stupid mistakes and repair bills, but, i'm considering a plow. my gmc dealer sells fisher plows, and has suggested an 8' plow; don't know the plow model. so, will a 2500 handle the 8' plow, or should i get a tad smaller, and should i purchase a fisher? more importantly, which options, beside comfort, do i want on a 2500?
thanks in advance for you suggestions, and i'm willing to answer you appliance choice questions & help with parts questions.
dan


----------



## 4speed (Nov 16, 2003)

Dan , if you look in the chevy truck discussion you will see a lot of info there. As far as the truck handling an 8' plow you wont have any problem. Make sure you get the plow package . You will want to turn up the torsion bars and/or add timbrens (again, search chevy truck forum).As far as which plow you buy, It is purely personal preference. Your biggest concern should be service. Where are you going to get parts or service if your plow breaks down on the weekend or at night. Hope you find this useful and remember to search the threads. There is a wealth of info here at plow site.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

I'm with 4 speed, make sure there is a fisher dealer in your area. An 8' might be more than you need, especially since your starting out and dont have a lot of plowing to do.


----------



## calhoun (Oct 18, 2003)

Truck will handle an 8' plow but it sounds like overkill for the work you described. 
I would price a plow separate just to see if you can save anything. 
For personal plowing, if you want Fisher, check out the homesteader, it will save you some $$$ over the possessional grade 8'.
Options on the new truck:
VYU - plow prep 
G80 - locking rear end.
8BO - dual battery
The steering wheel DIC controls are real nice


----------



## twodan (Feb 6, 2005)

*Clarification please*



calhoun said:


> Truck will handle an 8' plow but it sounds like overkill for the work you described.
> I would price a plow separate just to see if you can save anything.
> For personal plowing, if you want Fisher, check out the homesteader, it will save you some $$$ over the possessional grade 8'.
> Options on the new truck:
> ...


what are DIC controls?
is the extra battery best bought with the purchase of the truck, installed by the dealer, at time of purchase?
besides my own drive at home, i'm also looking at the two large lots here at work. presently my contractor uses a dump to plow, and i understand the 2500 is not in the same league. he's a nice guy, and no doubt would understand i would need him for mainly deep, heavy snow & sanding. with this extra info, any changes in thoughts? fisher HD8 still overkill?
now a dumb question. i don't suppose fisher sponsers a plowing school, or beginners classes? sorry not sure how to pose this question.
again, thanks for your time,
dan


----------



## calhoun (Oct 18, 2003)

DIC = driver information center. As well as radio controls the DIC controls, on the steering wheel, allow you to access and change many features. For instance, you can set how door locks lock or unlock. How long and what lights stay on, even if your mirrors will tilt down in reverse.

If you want the aux battery, I would order installed. Cheaper than doing it later and covered under the warrenty.

You say large lots, if you are talking Home Depot, Walmart than you need a bigger truck. You will also need insurance. 
I had a lot of 20 cars I plowed with a 7.5' did it just fine.

As far as large snow falls, one main rule in plowing is plow with the storm. Don't wait till it is done, get out there and do every 6-8". On your first push, push your piles far enough back so there is room for more.
Your present plower must be a real nice guy if he will come by and just sand.

Never heard of classes you will pick it up real quick really not much to it. Any plow dealer will show you the basics. Don't be fooled by the easy hook ups there at the dealers paved lot. The first time you hook up in the snow is a lot more challanging.


----------

